# Marijuana



## ShawnnyK (Aug 18, 2009)

Marijuana? Good or Bad when you Have SA? I smoked some tonight, and I have mixed feelings about the drug.... I'm wondering what you guys think....


----------



## SourD (May 21, 2009)

For me it depends on the day. I'm not sure what to think about weed because when I developed full blown SA was at the exact time I started smoking, so I don't know if it was a cause or a coincidence. 

But like I said it depends on the day. I recently quit smoking it because I need to get a job (didn't help, at all. Still not getting hired) and my anxiety hasn't decreased in the least-- in fact life seems to be worse because everything crappy is more obvious than it used to be and isn't as easily ignored.. but I remember when I was still in school and would smoke up before class I would get to school and feel even worse than usual. Like everyone knew I was high or something. But ever since I've quit I've had nothing but nightmares and dreams where I'm actually getting high.. so.. it's mixed feelings here also.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it's good if you have someone to advise you who is _very_ experienced in how to properly use it. If not, it's a gamble, but the best part is you can't die from it, so I believe it's worth a shot for anyone.

One important thing for me (and I consider myself an experienced expert) is to smoke it or eat it on a daily basis and get used to it while I'm alone first. There is some sort of breaking in period until I get used it, but if I only smoke it or eat it every once in a while I tend to get panic attacks.

Also, it's important for me to know what strain I'm going to be smoking or eating so I know what to expect.

There are so many more variables that can mean the difference between confidence and panic, but I don't have the energy to list them all.

Maybe one day there will be a paying job for someone like me as a pot use adviser. :lol


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm not in the market for it. It's effect on music consumption is fascinating, but that's about all the positive effect I get from it.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Some people seem fine on it. Personally speaking, it made me ten times more paranoid.

I don't believe this rumour of a link between marijuana and mental illness is just a rumour, I believe it's based somewhere in fact. Some people counter this by saying "Well drink also has bad affects but that's legal", and my reply is "What's that got to with it? We shouldn't be adding to our drink problem as a society by sanctioning marijuana use too."

I think at the very least it can be said that it is harmful for people with existing mental health problems.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

britisharrow said:


> Some people seem fine on it. Personally speaking, it made me ten times more paranoid.
> 
> I don't believe this rumour of a link between marijuana and mental illness is just a rumour, I believe it's based somewhere in fact. Some people counter this by saying "Well drink also has bad affects but that's legal", and my reply is "What's that got to with it? We shouldn't be adding to our drink problem as a society by sanctioning marijuana use too."
> 
> I think at the very least it can be said that it is harmful for people with existing mental health problems.


It has everything to do with how, when, and how often you use it, IMHO.

There is also a [stronger] link between caffeine and mental illness. I can dig up the study if you like?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

I find it kinda boring.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I find it kinda boring.


Have you ever tried strong brownies made from a Thai Sativa strain? Might be more fun. It's like being trapped _in_ a horror movie, and then when it finally starts to wear off, it feels like you heroically defeated the monster unharmed. 

I always found it annoying when my friends would smoke tiny amounts between multiple people. That was boring for me.

Of course, using high dosages is only practical if it's legal, cheap, and high quality in the first place. Also have to make a note to self beforehand that it's only cannabis, cannot kill you, and calling 911 is_ not_ an option, lol.


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

Are you in the Tumbleweed Club?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

thomas paine said:


> i always found it annoying when my friends would smoke tiny amounts between multiple people. That was boring for me.


lmao!


----------



## dunky (Jul 10, 2009)

It's great for me to relax and such whenever I'm stressed out, but a lot of different things can set off paranoia, which kinda sucks now.


----------



## BDY18 (Nov 8, 2008)

I only like smoking when I'm by myself, or if I'm drinking, but if I'm around people it makes my anxiety way worse. It doesn't matter how much I smoke or how often, it just happens every time, it makes me have panic attacks, and I'm way more sensitive to any type of feelings physical or mental. If I smoke around people, all my symptoms of SA are way worse. When I'm by myself it relaxes me, but sometimes it makes my thoughts way more irrational.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Depends on the situation and my mood.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

its good to smoke like once in 6 months


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

outcast69 said:


> Are you in the Tumbleweed Club?


Who, me? And what's that about? In Kansas we have tumbleweeds that blow across the road and smash into your car, but is the club about the good kind of weed or something?

Another thing I like about smoking weed (I don't currently BTW) is that in social situations I have an excuse for being quiet and nervous. All I have to do is say "I'm kinda high, man." and everybody understands. It's like they understand it better then saying "I'm kinda SA, man.".


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

marijuana is going to make you more paranoid...

it'll be harder to find a decent job, you'll waste money on it...you'll feel like your jumping through hoops when your not on it...

ive known a handful of people who smoke alot of weed...ive been out of highschool for five years, and they're still doing the same thing they did five years ago...

but you are what you eat, so whatever makes you happy...its just not the life for me...


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

bignate said:


> marijuana is going to make you more paranoid...
> 
> it'll be harder to find a decent job, you'll waste money on it...you'll feel like your jumping through hoops when your not on it...
> 
> ...


I hope you don't mind if I used your post and modified it to help you see things from _my_ point of view. Just let me know if you want me to delete it.



> *money* is going to make you more paranoid...
> 
> it'll be harder to find *happiness*, you'll waste *time* on it...you'll feel like your jumping through hoops when your not *making money*...
> 
> ...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Depends on each individual as well, for me it makes me mellow and relaxed but for others I know it makes them all paranoid. I won't ever smoke it again though.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

For most people, marijuana has both good and bad effects. In general, marijuana tends to make people with SA paranoid, but the indica strains (rather than sativa) should cause less of that. It's not for everyone, and the danger with marijuana, as with any mind-altering drugs (including antidepressants and anti-anxiety meds) is they change your perception of the world, making it difficult to tell what is the "real" you and what is the "you on drugs" Some people smoke marijuana for years only to suddenly realize they've "wasted their life away" On the other hand, some people just enjoy it on occasion and have restraint.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

kev said:


> For most people, marijuana has both good and bad effects. In general, marijuana tends to make people with SA paranoid, but the indica strains (rather than sativa) should cause less of that. It's not for everyone


That isn't necessarily true. Some people get _more_ paranoid with indica strains. Overall, I'd say that people should definitely try to understand what it is and have a trustworthy supplier before they try it, or try it over again.



kev said:


> the danger with marijuana, as with any mind-altering drugs (including antidepressants and anti-anxiety meds) is they change your perception of the world, making it difficult to tell what is the "real" you and what is the "you on drugs"


I'll let my homie Einstein address this one... "_Reality_ is merely an illusion, albeit a very persistent one."



kev said:


> Some people smoke marijuana for years only to suddenly realize they've "wasted their life away"


Those people just got bored with it and now they're upset that they can't instantly go back to being "normal" without a little effort first. Anyway, if a person really decides that they've "waisted their life away", no matter what they've done, then they simply don't appreciate life it'self as much as "getting ahead in life" or being more successful at "respectable" things then everyone else.



kev said:


> On the other hand, some people just enjoy it on occasion *and have restraint*.


You say that like it's immoral to use it on a regular basis or get completely wasted once in a while. :roll


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I wasn't implying it was immoral to use it on occasion or all the time, although I see how it might have come off that way. Don't get me wrong, I smoke weed myself and I do think it should be legal. I do see both sides of the argument though. All mind-altering substances have the ability to lead a person into self-delusion. It's not necessarily the person's fault.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

To me, the only self-delusion is not realizing that you're delusional.

Also, I actually _don't_ smoke weed, but I'm kind of ashamed of it.


----------



## ShawnnyK (Aug 18, 2009)

The only time, I smoke is when I've had a few drinks, and I normally only take one small hit. I get that cool little buzz, and get in a good mood.... On the other hand, If I'm completely sober and smoke alot, I get so paranoid that I just wanna hide out somewhere until it wears off. Everyone is different, but I'm thinking people with SA probably tend to FREAK OUT more.... I feel smart in my own mind, I just don't think people can understand me If I tried to explain what's on my mind when i high.... Everyone is starring AT ME!!! hah


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

^ I'm the same way, and have to struggle not to freak out too, but I enjoy that feeling after it wears off and then you feel like you can take on anything. That's kind of why I personally see it as good for SA _if you look at it that way_. It's like exercising!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

It helps me relax and alows me to put things into perspective... But yeah, like anything else, when I abuse it my life starts to come off the hinges.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> I hope you don't mind if I used your post and modified it to help you see things from _my_ point of view. Just let me know if you want me to delete it.


i'm not trying to offend you, and im sorry you feel this bad about yourself...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Have you ever tried strong brownies made from a Thai Sativa strain? Might be more fun. It's like being trapped _in_ a horror movie, and then when it finally starts to wear off, it feels like you heroically defeated the monster unharmed.
> 
> I always found it annoying when my friends would smoke tiny amounts between multiple people. That was boring for me.
> 
> Of course, using high dosages is only practical if it's legal, cheap, and high quality in the first place. Also have to make a note to self beforehand that it's only cannabis, cannot kill you, and calling 911 is_ not_ an option, lol.


nah I've never tried that, I probably won't. I don't think I should push the issue if I don't like it. Its just gonna be a drain on my bank account and destroy my lungs.
I have a friend who is a total pothead and he's so boring. We used to have such great conversations and now everything is "cool, man." Back when he used to smoke more moderately I'd get high with him and it was more fun and the conversations were very interesting. I think overuse does **** your brain over a little bit. well its ****ed his brain over a lot at least for the time being.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> nah I've never tried that, I probably won't. I don't think I should push the issue if I don't like it. Its just gonna be a drain on my bank account and destroy my lungs.
> I have a friend who is a total pothead and he's so boring. We used to have such great conversations and now everything is "cool, man." Back when he used to smoke more moderately I'd get high with him and it was more fun and the conversations were very interesting. I think overuse does **** your brain over a little bit. well its ****ed his brain over a lot at least for the time being.


Im how your friend is, when Im spoken to in person. I mostly just smile and nod my head and say "sweet, man" "cool, man" "no way, man" haha. But that's partially the SA. But if Im educated on the subject and Im high, you couldn't make me stop talking.

I actually find marijuana has a calming effect on my SA when Im smoking with close friends. I get the same symptoms of a panic attack like a racing heart and my brain produces thoughts at lightning speed, but I've become really good at reminding myself that it's only the weed causing these feelings and everyone else feels the same way as I do right now. Truthfully being high with my friends is the only time I feel like Im ever on the same mental level as them, sad as that is. If I am high around strangers who arent also high(or even if they are) then I start to panic and become desperate to leave where ever I am, immediately.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

this guy doesn't have SA, he's a socialite so I think its other issues that cause him to be high all the time. and he's never interesting anymore, somewhere deep down inside he has a wicked sense of humor but thats been buried too. I'd rather get the panic attacks and the heart racing then be in that fog all the time. I dunno, I kinda have embraced the SA.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

bignate said:


> i'm not trying to offend you, and im sorry you feel this bad about yourself...


LOL, what are you even talking about? Are you high or something?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I been smoking everyday for 9 years with the exception of some periods where I took a week or two off. To confess this is difficult, but I need to realize how stupid I am and how abusing cannabis got me to this point. I managed to keep my life together and be moderately successful, became stronger than the amotivation pot causes, but it's all starting to fall apart and I have to stop somehow. On the weekdays it's fine because I have commitments so I don't smoke till late at night to sleep, but on the weekends, I go on a smoke-a-thon that I have absolutely no control over. The worst part is I used to be a cool pothead who loved life and liked to be chill all the time. I can't remember the last time I actually felt relaxed or felt truly good. All the **** does is make me gaga and crazy now, necessary to function, sleep and suppress my emotions. 

Some of the things said in this thread are entirely true, you become boring because after all, you feel pretty content all the time and simply are on one level. Paranoid all the time, I gotten to the point where I think everyone is watching me and people are trying to **** me over for crazy reasons. Also you are ashamed of yourself because of how people look at a stoner. If I was one of those stereotypical potheads, it'd be one thing, in fact I wish I was that way, so I could be more true, whatever that means. But I'm interacting with people who don't smoke and if they found out I do, I'm screwed, so you can't get close to people. You have to hide all the time and I'm sick of hiding and I'm sick of smoking. I don't even know how to stop, it's been so routine for so long. It's hard to believe I let myself get this deep into it and how I was able to be so well off this entire time but at the same time, not at all.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

ShawnnyK said:


> Marijuana? Good or Bad when you Have SA? I smoked some tonight, and I have mixed feelings about the drug.... I'm wondering what you guys think....


I smoked multiple times a day for about 3-4 years. It helped me enjoy other areas of life, but I still have vivid memories of times when SA flared up while extremely lit, which was pretty terrifying because of my inability to process it in the moment.

If you must use substances I'd advise you to go with alcohol. Or cocaine, if you can afford the rehab.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

ivankaramazov said:


> If you must use substances I'd advise you to go with alcohol. Or cocaine, if you can afford the rehab.


:lol WTF? Sarcasm?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> :lol WTF? Sarcasm?


Yeah I don't know about that, uncut coke will raise your anxiety through the roof, beyond what pot can do. When someone cuts coke, they are actually doing you a favor.


----------



## ShawnnyK (Aug 18, 2009)

I actually Prefer pain meds =P the comedown isn't as bad...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

It never really made me paranoid. Perhaps a bit at times but that was to be expected because I was afraid of getting caught with it.

It was pretty good for me. Music and movies were much better. I found that I could just lay on my bed and enjoy just being, whereas I can't normally really be content unless I'm doing something. I found myself able to think about things on a deeper level than normal. It was very relaxing for me.

To my knowledge, it had little impact on my SA symptoms. They weren't better but they weren't substantially worse either.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Long term, heavy use of marijuana has shown to cause anxiety and insomnia. For me, using marijuana by myself (as opposed to using it as a social drug) crosses the line between moderate and heavy use.

In the short term, it probably has to do with your experience with the drug, the dose level, the quality of the stuff, your mood, and the environment.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

wxolue said:


> Long term, heavy use of marijuana has shown to cause anxiety and insomnia.


Do you have any double blind placebo controlled studies to back that up, just like would be required of any other drug before anyone started panicking about it?


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> Do you have any double blind placebo controlled studies to back that up, just like would be required of any other drug before anyone started panicking about it?


I don't have any sources. I did a project in english class about marijuana and remember reading a bunch of times that the only legitimate negative medical condition that scientists have proven is that it causes anxiety over long periods (a couple years) with heavy use (5-7 times a week).


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> Do you have any double blind placebo controlled studies to back that up, just like would be required of any other drug before anyone started panicking about it?


You don't need science to back it up if it's been something you deal with and been doing for a long time. If you smoke tons of cannabis for years, hell yeah it's going to cause insomnia and anxiety. Granted most people won't reach that point because it takes serious toking to reach that point, you have to have connections to not be dry, you got to have finances or flipping it to maintain it and most of all, you just have to love the feeling cannabis gives you to get deep into it.

There's a huge difference between getting high once in a while and savoring, enjoying the high, and getting high multiple times a day for a long period of time.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> You don't need science to back it up if it's been something you deal with and been doing for a long time. If you smoke tons of cannabis for years, hell yeah it's going to cause insomnia and anxiety. Granted most people won't reach that point because it takes serious toking to reach that point, you have to have connections to not be dry, you got to have finances or flipping it to maintain it and most of all, you just have to love the feeling cannabis gives you to get deep into it.
> 
> There's a huge difference between getting high once in a while and savoring, enjoying the high, and getting high multiple times a day for a long period of time.


Yeah but how much of it do you know for sure is from the drug and not the lifestyle, or the strain, or things that made their way into the drug, unless it's a controlled study. That's my point.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> Yeah but how much of it do you know for sure is from the drug and not the lifestyle, or the strain, or things that made their way into the drug, unless it's a controlled study. That's my point.


I'm certain there are social factors such as illegality that come to play that cause anxiety and shame, but I'm quite certain that cannabis contributes deeply into anxiety and insomnia. It's also pretty hard to do a control study because cannabis affects people differently depending on strain and no study to date can directly prove that cannabis causes anxiety nor is there a study that disproves it. If you said that cannabis doesn't cause lung cancer, I'd agree with you because an extensive study has been done to prove it doesn't. But enough studies have been done that indicate there is some type of association between cannabis and anxiety. All you have to do is search on pubmed.gov and you can find multiple studies that state this.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

The reason why it causes anxiety in the long term is due to the development of a carefree attitude in a society that is anything but, as evidenced in this short, informational video:


----------



## sssig (Mar 2, 2009)

thomas paine said:


> have you ever tried strong brownies made from a thai sativa strain? .


lol

lol


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree with your sentiments Thomas Paine, is anything a waste of time if you enjoy it? Is it a waste of your life smoking up everyday if you're having fun, or is it a waste of your life if you've spent the last 10 years trying to be an *** kisser to some employer for some souless pursuit of money and success when you've had no fun at all?
Whatever rocks your boat, one of my philosophies in life is that nothing is a waste of time if you enjoy it. If sitting on the couch all day playing playstation stoned is your cup of tea then good for you, if working long hours til late at night cos you're passionate about your job then great, because the more time we spend doing things we enjoy the happier we'll be. Although having said that i do think having a balance in life is preferable, for me anyway.
Interesting what SourD said cos my SA developed around the time i started smoking it as well, i don't know if that caused it or not, it might have been part of it, i'll never really know. But i don't hold any grudges against ol' mary.
My SA is definetly magnified on weed, but then so is everything else like movies are 10 times more enjoyable all music sounds amazing, things that are normally quite banal are suddenly fascinating. I've learnt to not take too much in one go, cos i can freak out easily as weed is very strong these days.
I'm pro choice though, people should be able to do what they like to their own bodies its just up to you as to whether the drugs are affecting your life in such a negative way that they're not worth it or whether you can put up with some of the negative effects because they can be enjoyable and can enhance your life as well.
But cliched as it is the ancient greeks were right when they said "all good things in moderation".


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I find it calming if I smoke it by myself most of the time. My mind suddenly stops thinking in overdrive about thoughts here and there. I've tried in the past to smoke with others around, but that tends to make me panicked.


----------



## CocoaChatnelle (Oct 2, 2009)

I've found that marijuana is a positive tool for me. It has helped my find and make friends, and find common ground with these people (conversation fodder).

Smoking marijuana is a social event for me. I do use it alone, if I have to get some work down (it actually really helps my ADD). However, most of the time I smoke with others. These are people that also smoke, are also high or getting high right now and therefore there is NO social stigma surrounding the act. Generally, the people I've met who smoke pot are also kind, considerate, interesting and/or intelligent people. And, if nothing else, you always have two things to talk to these people about: 1. Weed and 2. Music (it just kind of goes hand-in-hand). Don't know what to talk about? Ask the others about what kind of WEED they like, HOW they like to smoke it, and what kind of MUSIC they like to listen to and you'll have a conversation that will fill up about 3 hours of your time. Voila. Instant social interaction. It's a blessing.

Something else I love to do is bake. And let me tell you, people LOVE you when you bake them brownies that also get them high. Some of the best friends I've made were over a pot brownie. I like to experiment with different methods of infusing the THC in the oil, trying different desserts (Peanut Butter and Marijuana cooks, mmm!) and no one ever complains, even if it is a failed experiment, as long as you get them baked.

Marijuana is a wonderful thing. Thank goodness I live in California.


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

If people think marijuana feels good you guys should try magic mushrooms its the best trip you can EVER go on in your life...its like a whole new dimension a whole new world...but you have to be in a good mood while doing it other wise things can get bad...


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm high right now and I'm happy. The fact that you aren't allowed to grow and smoke marijuana if you choose to is absurd. Wanna stop drug dealers? Let people grow their own.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Goddamn lucky *******. I have trainwreck in my closet and I can't even touch it until I take my drug test. I can't believe I'm resorting to alcohol, it just isn't weed. Take a toke for me please


----------



## Din (Oct 3, 2009)

Through my teens I tried to combat my "shyness" by smoking weed and upon realising after a few years that this shyness was more severe I realised that the weed wasn't really helping but allowing me to lie to myself so I stopped smoking it.

I do however now drink alot to combat social situations so I guess I basically switched my drug.


----------



## VividerThe Bum (Sep 25, 2009)

Marijuana isn't good for people with social anxiety maybe it's ok every once in awhile but keep smoking it , it throws your body chemistry off and makes you relusive please trust me don't make the mistake of finding out for yourself . The stuff is garbage.


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't want to be a killjoy, but I'd avoid it. I smoked weed pretty much every day from 2000 through to 2007, and I really regret it. If you can keep it a social thing or have it every now and again it's fine, but if you get into it (most people do btw) it isn't good. 

Smoking all the time will make your social phobia worse, a lot worse, and permanently worse. Stopping smoking doesn't reverse the damage. There's other fun stuff too - paranoia, psychosis, depression... :afr When you smoke it you'll be dead to the world (boring as hell for other people) and when you're not smoking it you'll be going spare, punching walls and snapping at people. Not worth it, just get drunk instead. 

Sorry to be all responsible and boring about it, but I had a bad time smoking the stuff and so did most people I've known.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

So after 2 years, the effects haven't reversed? Has anything gotten better at all?

I definitely felt every single one of the things you said, as a long-time smoker, since 1999, regularly since 2002, so about the same time period as you.


----------



## trotp3 (Sep 24, 2009)

I find it depends on who you are with, I need a comfortable atmosphere, you know safe. Anywhere else, it makes me more paranoid, who needs that? Of course the weed nowadays is freaking super POTENT. Gone are the days of stinky brown stem ridden Mexican mellow headache weed.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

You know, I've had panic attacks from smoking before too, and usually had to stick to the more relaxing strains unless I was by myself and in a really good mood, but I also have to mention that all of these things I've also experience from caffeine as well. Also, watched my dad develop all of these things from drinking too much coffee, and he's never smoked pot in his life. If anything, looking back to the times when I had bad experiences on marijuana, I can see a link to it being during a time when I was not eating well and having too much caffeine.

So, maybe marijuana is one of those things you only want to use after you get everything else in order first, since it tends to amplify whatever you are feeling, like most drugs, including caffeine. I would actually compare the thc part of marijuana to caffeine, except it is far less toxic (the amount of caffeine needed to trip like you would from a small amount of thc is enough to be dangerous for your health), and in marijuana, the thc is counter-balanced by other drugs that relax you, mainly cbd. I think people tend to develop a tolerance to cbd more quickly then thc, and this is where the feeling after long term use of having more paranoia then relaxation comes in. Like with any drug, you gotta take breaks to lower your tolerance, respect it, and keep it in perspective. Also, using it when it's illegal, and buying it off the street just screws up the whole experience even more.

I think most of these anxiety related issues could be made minuscule if it were legalized and people had better access to non-biased education about it, and access to strains that fit their personality. Most of the stuff that comes from Mexico is mainly sativa (more thc, less cbd, more anxiety) because that is what grows better in that latitude. Most of the stuff in the southern and western US comes from Mexico, so that is probably what the majority of people have their first experience with and then are fearful of it from then on (and rightfully so as long as they only have access to sativa strains that are illegal and while they are drinking coffee and having a bad diet.)

Sorry for rambling. No, I'm not high . I wish.


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

DistinctlyAmbiguous said:


> Mushrooms? I had suicidal thoughts coming down from that, will NEVER do it again.
> 
> That's what's so amazing about pot. No bad come down's, not even addicting for most, and pot doesn't discriminate what kind of place you're in. It's truly an underrated drug.


you probably got a bad trip...hope i never get one of those.....but when it goes good its really beautiful....like being in a psychedelic dream...and its not addicting only the feeling i guess


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> So after 2 years, the effects haven't reversed? Has anything gotten better at all?
> 
> I definitely felt every single one of the things you said, as a long-time smoker, since 1999, regularly since 2002, so about the same time period as you.


Hi, sorry to take so long to reply - I was in bed - finally managed to get some sleep! Yay!

TBH some things have improved - in the sense that my friends say I'm much more alert and talkative, and I have so much more motivation and energy. However it does do permanent harm. If I hadn't smoked weed I'm fairly sure I wouldn't be nearly as bad with my social phobia as I am - that paranoia eventually becomes permanent.

Of course, I was really dumb - I'd chain smoke. I'd make a big spliff, smoke it all to myself, immediately make another one, and basically go on like that from the moment I woke up 'til bed *every* day.

If you're still smoking weed I would still recommend giving it up, just because it makes getting out of bed and doing stuff a *lot* more easy. And it saves money! No trouble with the law either.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Years ago one of my counselors told me I could smoke weed for my anxiety if I wanted to because she knew I wouldn't take meds for it. I'll never know what it would do for my anxiety though since I have asthma and can't smoke.


----------



## sssig (Mar 2, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> Years ago one of my counselors told me I could smoke weed for my anxiety if I wanted to because she knew I wouldn't take meds for it. I'll never know what it would do for my anxiety though since I have asthma and can't smoke.


Cook with it then brah


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I've always been curious to experience getting high. It seems more fascinating than getting drunk. I've had asthma all my life though, I don't think Marijuana would be good for my lungs.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

Zombie Sheep said:


> Of course, I was really dumb - I'd chain smoke. I'd make a big spliff, smoke it all to myself, immediately make another one, and basically go on like that from the moment I woke up 'til bed *every* day.
> 
> If you're still smoking weed I would still recommend giving it up, just because it makes getting out of bed and doing stuff a *lot* more easy. And it saves money! No trouble with the law either.


I have a few friends that got into that routine after high school, wake n' baking and smoking the entire day. Funny thing is they all function differently. One has become completely reclusive and "crazy." Another is the most outgoing and fun person I know. And another is attending law school and passing with straight A's like it's no thing.

Like all psychiatrist will say, everybody has their own unique reaction to certain drugs. Pot has ruined lives, but it has also made a crap load of lives better.

I'm with you though, I'm about to give up the habit after 6 years.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

Mello said:


> you probably got a bad trip...hope i never get one of those.....but when it goes good its really beautiful....like being in a psychedelic dream...and its not addicting only the feeling i guess


I think psychedelic's are the worst possible idea if you're depressed. Don't get me wrong, if you're in a positive place I'm sure the trip will be awesome. But if you're blue, your come down will irrationally force you to over analyze your short comings, and you'll break down crying. I know I did.

Although pot helps the comedown.


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

if you smoke good **** i can c how it could help sa, but im broke so I only smoke regs and I get alot of anxiety from that if im not in a good mood when Im smoking


----------



## Bobby (Sep 22, 2009)

I used to be a daily smoker, mostly at night. Seven or so years, Five of those almost daily. I have had the no name crap weed from dealers, and I have had the higher grade strains that are very very $$ (jack herer, kush, etc) And not just from some **** dealer, from people that didn't just pull names out their *** for the type of weed their had.

As far as how is affected SAD, it was good and bad. At the beginning people actually commented to me that I seemed happier and was funny when I was high. Eventually however that went away, and it made SAD worse. Dont get me wrong it makes me feel good mentally mood wise, but its horrible for socializing and makes my mind think paranoid thoughts (for example I'll see police, my heart will start racing, and I think they know im high and are going to bust me)... i'll know its irrational even at the time, but it happens anyway.

Another thing is now I will burn out fast on it, I used to get high for hours. Before I would be high for like 2 hours, now its more like 15 minutes then i just start yawning and want to sit and do nothing (unless I eat it) and no it has NOTHING to do with the quality. Another thing that bugged me was I started coughing phelgm in the mornings about 4 years into it that seemed to get worse and worse, and would only stop if I took a long long break.

Im pretty much done with this now, it has nothing to contribute postively to my life daily anymore as it once did. And I no longer get pleasure from the act of smoking it, nor do I like the effects of it anymore (once the munchies were awesome, now I view it as unhealty)

The only time I plan on doing it further, is when I have a whole day to devote to it. With a few really good friends, and taking it orally. Other then that, the negatives now greatly outweight the postives.


----------



## Bobby (Sep 22, 2009)

Rixy said:


> I've always been curious to experience getting high. It seems more fascinating than getting drunk. I've had asthma all my life though, I don't think Marijuana would be good for my lungs.


Your right it wouldnt be good for your lungs at all. As first it would act like a vasodilator and you will breathe better. But a few hours later probably have an asthma attack (my friend with asthma likes to do it a few times a year and makes sure he has his inhalers with him)

But your simple solution would be to make brownies and take it orally.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

It's best to be clear-minded when fighting anxiety issues. Marijuana makes me lazy as ish, so instead of actually dealing with my problems I post on the internet about them.


----------



## paradox002 (Oct 13, 2009)

I smoked alot of weed and ill be straight up man theres is not alot of weed out there that you wont like. Some weed just makes you feel dizzy and some just makes you laugh and have a good time. And what i have learned through time is take a hit wait like 15-20 min and see if you like it at that stage but never smoke a lot right away you might get paranoid which is not a great experience but i never go wrong with one hit and im good for 3-4 hours lol The other thing is never smoke by yourself because you probably will dwell a lot on anxiety and you could feel paranoid. Its not fun for me and people that i know that dont have anxiety don't like to get high by them selves. I usually smoke with friends and go out play pool and bowl and i have a blast. It really makes you forget a lot of your problems but i still have the lieng thoughts sometimes i just manage to control them better after therapies and rational thinking. And i try to smoke the good stuff! no schwag OR commercial weed. Good luck


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I had a smoke the other night with a couple of co-workers. I sat there at 9pm staring out into the barely-lit golf course, inside my own mind. I realised I was lucky to be who I was, I was a good person, I am capable of doing what I want, and that all is really well. All my normal worries became irrelevant and I was able to truly think positive.

I am still trying to hold onto those thoughts. They were true, un-clouded by automatic negative thoughts.


----------



## foxglove007 (Nov 30, 2010)

A baby smoking a bong?!? _You're_ the reason marijuana is illegal.


----------



## TenderCrisp (Nov 30, 2010)

Depends on the weed, if it's the kind that makes me all giggly and silly and I'm around people I know, then my social anxiety kind of goes away. That is rare though, most of the times it just amplifies my social anxiety and makes me really quiet and awkward.


----------



## whopper (Jul 31, 2010)

It's good for dispelling anxiety for me, but I don't think it would help for social situations. Other than that it's frankly overpriced and overrated


----------

